# Closest road rides to LAX?



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I recently got hired by an airline & will be stationed at LAX. I currently live in Salt Lake & will be commuting to LA a couple of times a week for work. I have a free place to stay in the San Fernando valley & plan on keeping my beater bike there. On the days I am in LA, I need to be able to reach the airport within 2 hours if called. Are there any spots to ride between SF valley & LA airport that would allow me to bail out & get to the airport within a 2 hour window? I prefer mountain road riding or anywhere with less car traffic (kind of a joke in LA I guess) Thanks, Mike


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

what city is the free place in the valley? Sepulveda Blvd is the straight shot from valley to LAX and back.

there's tons of mtn riding in the Santa Monica mtns which separate the valley from the west side. Take Ventura Blvd out to Topanga Cyn, etc which will all lead you towards the ocean and ultimately down to LAX. 

Sepulveda over to the west side will get you to Wilshire Blvd west, which leads to San Vicente - a bike-friendly blvd that leads to PCH as well.

lots of different good route options here. I'm assuming your 2 hr window includes shower time


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> what city is the free place in the valley? Sepulveda Blvd is the straight shot from valley to LAX and back.
> 
> there's tons of mtn riding in the Santa Monica mtns which separate the valley from the west side. Take Ventura Blvd out to Topanga Cyn, etc which will all lead you towards the ocean and ultimately down to LAX.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Free housing is in Granada Hills. I'll have have access to a car to haul my bike to somewhere rideable / store my uniform & gear just in case. SM mountains certainly sound good, as I should be able to bail from my ride & still make it to LAX within 2 hours if called. I'll also need to make sure I ride somewhere were my cell pone will work. Shower will likely be a washcloth.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Make sure to check out SFVBC
You're right there and anyone can join these rides.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

There are many times that your free apartment in Granada Hills could be two hours from LAX. In a weird way, if you were mountain-biking on Dirt Mulholland Drive west of Sepulveda Blvd, it could take considerably less time to get to LAX than if you were lazing in front of your TV.

Anyway, H'wood has his finger on the proverbial button here concerning ride options. Listen to the guy.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for that link. Looks like there are plenty of options. Yeah, free crash pad is not in the ideal location, but my work hours should help me avoid the Am traffic crunch at least (earliest I will have to show is 11am) Thanks alot for the replies.


----------

